# Your Thoughts On Dinovite



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

I was wondering if any of you give your dogs Dinovite? I have given my dog this supplement along with her raw diet and she seems to be doing well (still some itching though) but I'm wondering if I actually need this supplement. It gets expensive and they wouldn't get this in the wild (haha imagine a wild pack of Chihuahuas!). I'm just so afraid of my dog's raw diet not being balanced. I'm also afraid of giving her raw bones because of all the "don't give your dogs bones!" that I hear constantly. Any advice would be appreciated. It's hard to find specific information about raw diets and Chihuahuas. 

Thank you!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I use Nupro for joint support and Showbrite for skin and coat, both seem to make a difference. The Showbrite totally stopped the serious itching problem he came with. So I'm a supporter of supplements.


----------



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you zellko. I will definitely look into Showbrite. I'm having a big issue with her scratching all the time. She scratches so much she causes herself to get little cuts. It used to be way worse before I switched her to raw food (and Dinovite). Are there any other things you have done that have helped get rid of the itching?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

In Mickey's case, I suspect that a combination of the supplement and getting him on some quality kibble, was probably what did it. His diet was beyond terrible. He was given HUGE Ole' Roy dinner rounds that he couldn't possible chew, and once a day got an entire stick of Pupperoni, and table food. So basically, he was living on Puperoni, enough to make anybody itch! They loved him and took good care of him otherwise, but just didn't know. They really though he was eating the Ole' Roy. I hope you are able to find the solution soon.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You don't have to feed supplements if you are feeding a raw diet. Fresh meat/bone/organs provide absolutely everything they need. The only thing I feel it is necessary to add is some oily fish or fish body oils to make up for any shortfall in omega fatty acids if feeding farmed rather than wild meat. I also feed eggs which are a great source of vitamins etc
This obsession with 'balanced nutrition' and how difficult it is to achieve comes directly from the kibble manufacturers, if you are capable of feeding yourself and your family a balanced diet then you can do the same for your dog. It isn't rocket science. Try and stick to the 8:1:1 guidelines, so 80% meat from a wide variety of sources, 10% bone and 10% organs, half of which should be liver
Are you currently feeding any bone at all? It is a vital part of a raw diet.


----------



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

Zellco, it is really sad that the majority of dog owners have no idea what kind of poison they are feeding their dogs. The average dog could live so much longer if only they were getting the proper food (same for people too!). Anyway, I appreciate your help so much. Mickey is such a lucky dog.  I am so happy I found a place where people actually care about their dogs. I live in New Mexico where there are Chihuahuas roaming the streets everywhere. It is my mission to save them.


----------



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

Wicked Pixie, 

I am currently adding a fish oil to her food. When I was looking for a raw food recipe for Meadow, I decided to do the one on the Dinovite website because it seemed like the best one (that I could find): raw beef, egg, crushed egg shells (for calcium), brown rice, fish oil and Dinovite. I tried that for a while but stopped giving her the rice because I felt it was just filler, she does not need that. I am so happy you suggest the raw meat, raw bone, and organ diet because it seems most natural. As far as the egg, do you do that raw too? I have also heard chia seeds are great for calcium, but it is plant based, not animal based, which doesn't seem right. 

Where do you get your raw bones? I try to only give Meadow organic meat so she doesn't get the GMO's, antibiotics and hormones added in our meat here. It's so hard to find organic where I live. I am very appreciative of your help. 

You are all so awesome and helpful on this forum!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The 80/10/10 prey model for raw feeding is the most natural as it mimics the ratio found in prey animals. It is a really simple way to feed, as it was created by Mother Nature 
Yes, I give eggs raw, I feed only raw, no cooked grains or carbs.
I get most of the dogs meat at the local butchers and farm shop. For bone I feed all parts of chicken, rabbit, quail, and pheasant, lamb and pork ribs and turkey and duck necks.
If 10% of the diet is made up of edible bone that more than covers the requirement for calcium and other minerals.
For the meat part they get beef, lamb, tripe, pork, turkey regularly, and things like venison and goat occasionally and whole oily fish such as sprats and sardines (sardines are fed chopped in two usually as they are a bit big to give whole for my Chis) for the omegas.
There is a great guide to feeding Prey Model Raw by Brodysmom, which is definitely worth a read. Many of us here feed raw, so there is usually someone around who can answer any questions.


----------



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

I will definitely look for some local butchers and try exactly what you are doing. It sounds much more simple than what I'm currently doing. 

So for the fish, do you at all worry about your Chi not taking the time to chew the small bones? Is there any chance the small bones will hurt them? I tried giving my dog a raw deer rib once and it was too hard for her to eat. I'm scared to try anything small. 

I will definitely read the Prey Model Raw, thank you for the suggestion. I am always willing to learn more about making my Meadow healthy. My goal is to have her live to be at least 20 years old!


----------

